# Drawing of P-51D Mustangs.



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm not too good at drawing B-17 bombers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, you draw them better than I do.


----------



## toffigd (Mar 30, 2005)

I must say, i'm impressed


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you! I tried pretty hard on this.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

very nice, have you tried any aircraft charicatures??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow, youre a pretty neat drawer! 8)

Lanc, get some of yours up...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

there's an order you don't get every day.........


----------

